# Chisel case



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a chisel case I did from the Woodsmith back issue DVD. It's Brazilian cherry and maple. As you can see the lid folds open acts as a support. Volume 63 if anyone's interested.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

That is a great idea! I may have to make a larger one for my carving chisels. I could put a handle on it and carry it like a brief case.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job dusty.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking case. Brazillian cherry is on my favorite list of woods and it looks real nice with the sublte contrast of the chisel handles.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fine looking case!


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice job. Very handy to be able to tuck them away and pull them out with easy access.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I like that it's free standing and self enclosed.

Personally, I'm still in the dark ages of having mine sitting on a shelf that's too shallow for them, half threatening to allow them to fall down at any moment. One of these days I'll get off my laurels and make a case for mine.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice! Looks like something you could display fine silverware in!


----------

